# Why cant i hit my irons strait



## russellj0

And tips or drills i can use to help me hit my irons strait, when i hit my irons my ball ends up 20 or 30 yards to the left of where i am set up to hit i have been golfing for about 5 years and have just started haveing this problem this year. Any help would be great.


----------



## Kabilos

When you address your ball is your club face pointing your ball to the left? 
When you swing through, do you turn your hands to the left? (assuming your a right handed golfer)
Are you following through?

Just questions that I get asked on a very regular basis by my local pro who is trying to cure me of my super slice.


----------



## FrogsHair

When you say your ball goes 20-30 yards left of where you are aiming, is the ball going in a reasonably straight line left, or is it starting out straight to your intended target, then curving (drawing/hooking?) left? Are you a right handed golfer?


----------



## russellj0

it usally starts out strait and the comes around really hard, my club face is strait at address


----------



## Merlin76

I sometimes do the same thing, I usually find that when I strike the
the ball, my hands did not follow direct to the target but have gone slightly to the left, this seems to result in a slight pull or draw effect.


----------



## FrogsHair

Sounds like a hook. Try weakening your grip a little by showing less knuckles on the left hand at address. Just don't move the club face when weakening your grip. Check, and see if your right hand is under the club at the top of your swing. While your swing is at the top, check to see if your club head/face is half closed, not fully closed. Also make sure you are starting your back swing all in one piece. Your stance, address position might be too closed to your aim line. If you can see your left shoulder when looking at your target, re-adjust your stance to where you can no longer see the left shoulder. I have a ton of notes on what causes a hook. These are just the ones I can remember right now. Another thing to remember is that a hook is a problem that a player with a decent in to out swing has. The root cause of a hook is hitting the ball with a closed club face at impact, in relation to the swing path of the club head. Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


russellj0 said:


> it usally starts out strait and the comes around really hard, my club face is strait at address


----------



## JazMajor

I have the same problem, also no matter how hard I hit the ball, it wouldn't reach a like 70 yards. Is there something wrong with my swing, or the way I hold the club? 

I'm doing the bend your knee then the 90 degree elbow thing.


----------

